# true daffy's elixir bottle



## tigerlilly (Aug 4, 2010)

hi,
 i have found this daffy's bottle could anyone help me find out the true value? i have photos but cant upload them as it keeps saying file to large!
 thanks


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 4, 2010)

Have sent you a pm with my email address. If you email it to me I can post the pic for you.

 Value will be anywhere between $10 and $5000, depending on age, colour, condition and embossing. Most common are Dicey & Co bottles, although even they can be very valuable ($2k+) if very dark and pontilled. Next are generic bottles with no company name - usually just 'True / Daffy's / Elixir' on one or both sides. When you start getting other company names (Staples, Barclays, Wrays, Jacksons, Doct Daffy, etc) that's where the super-rarities are.

 Three early examples in aqua and pale teal glass:


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 4, 2010)

Pics of the Daffy's bottle. Looks like an 1850s-60s example. No photos of the base yet so don't know if it's got a pontil mark, but I'm willing to bet that it does. Looks in good condition. This colour of Daffy's with pontil and in sparkly mint condition is probably in the region of Â£400 - Â£500 here in the UK at the moment. A year ago they were changing hands for a bit more than that but prices have moderated recently.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 4, 2010)

Another pic


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 4, 2010)

Base photo. It's got some kind of sand or improved pontil.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 4, 2010)

Clearer pic of the pontil


----------



## potstone (Aug 4, 2010)

I have always liked the Daffyâ€™s bottles. They look great displayed, especially in a group. If you can, show more photos.
Greg


----------



## tigerlilly (Aug 5, 2010)

hi thanks for all your help, is the best way to sell this bottle on ebay?
 thanks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are cool bottles and I'd like to find one someday,...[] Do they come up while digging often in the U.K.?


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 5, 2010)

They aren't common, but they do turn up quite regularly. The late pontilled aqua type in the pics above is probably one of the two or three most common British pontilled meds, but they keep their value quite well because they are popular with British collectors.

 This (below) is what the latest smooth base types look like: roughly 1900 - 1910. Moderately common. Almost identical to late pontilled types. The giveaway is the rounded lip shape on the pontilled one:


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 13, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see where this ends ... it's already as high as I thought it would go, and higher than a couple of similar ones that failed to sell at the recent British SummerNational show. The appetite for pontilled Daffy's bottles is still out there, it seems.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/pontilled-daf...tle_Pots_ET&hash=item3a5d9df6ec#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 14, 2010)

Always nice to get a price estimate right. Just above the initial bottom estimate, and only a few Â£Â£ higher than it was when I put up the previous post. Pretty healthy price (thought it might not even get past Â£300 for a while) but definitely back down to sensible levels after some crazy prices realised a couple of years ago.


----------

